# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  ProFTPd - Kann nicht einloggen - ratlos ?

## Mr.Smith

Hi erstmal  :Smilie: 

Ich habe das Problem, daß ich mich nicht *mehr* als User einloggen kann. Folgendermaßen sieht meine Config aus:



```
# This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to
# 'proftpd.conf' for actual use.  It establishes a single server
# and a single anonymous login.  It assumes that you have a user/group
# "nobody" and "ftp" for normal operation and anon.

ServerName	blahblahblaa.info
ServerType inetd
DefaultServer	on
ServerAdmin	blubb@blahblahblaa.info

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.
Port                            21
# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files
# from being group and world writable.
Umask                           022

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes
# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections
# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works
# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server
# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service
# (such as xinetd)
MaxInstances 30

# Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.
User                            nobody
Group                           www

TransferLog	/var/log/xferlog
# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.
<Directory /*>
  AllowOverwrite                on
</Directory>

#
# Do a chroot for web-users (i.e. public or www group), but
# do not change root if the user is also in the users group...
#
#DefaultRoot ~/public_html       public,!users
#
DefaultRoot ~	ftponly

     ### ENDE ####

<Global>
RootLogin off
AuthAliasOnly off
UseFtpUsers off
AllowRetrieveRestart on
AllowStoreRestart on
IdentLookups off
RequireValidShell off
</Global>
```

Wenn ich über die Shell versuche den Server zu starten gibt er folgende Fehlermeldung aus:



```
Starting ProFTPD Server: blahblahblaa.info - Fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
```

Eine Überprüfung mit _rcproftpd status_ ergibt dann auch :



```
Checking for service proftpd: No running proftpd root@blahblahblaa.info
```

In der Error.log ist auch nichts zu finden (kein Eintrag).

Tja .. im Moment bin ich ein büschen ratlos, denn eigentlich funktionierte das vorher, aber seit ein paar Wochen funzt es nicht mehr. Im Moment arbeite ich dann per SSH, aber das ist manchmal echt mühselig. (Kann das sein, daß man sich per SSH und per FTP nicht gleichzeitig einloggen darf ?)

----------


## geronet

>Kann das sein, daß man sich per SSH und per FTP nicht gleichzeitig einloggen darf?
Nein.

Es ist warscheinlicher dass der Port 21 schon von einem anderem Programm belegt ist, eventuell sogar von Proftpd selbst mit dem inetd oder xinetd.
Prüf das mal nach mit "netstat -a".

Grüsse, Stefan

----------


## Mr.Smith

Hmmm .. das kann sein ... meinst Du dies hier ?


```
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN
```

Dennoch kann ich mich als User nicht einloggen  :Frown:

----------


## Mr.Smith

Ich vergaß zu schreiben, was SmartFTP für eine Meldung auswirft:



```
220 ProFTPD 1.2.2rc2 Server (blahblahblaa.info) [blahblahblaa.info]
    USER myuser
331 Password required for myuser.
    PASS (hidden)
530 Login incorrect.
```

Das Passwort ist definitiv richtig

----------


## Mr.Smith

Ähmmm .... hallo ? 

Möchte ja nicht aufdringlich erscheinen, aber das Problem hat sich noch nicht gelöst  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## keiner_1

hi,

also starte mal proftpd als eingenes subsystem, nachdem du den anderen ftp der per inetd/xinetd auch auf Port 21 hört disabled hast. Was ist SMARTftp?

wenn du nicht weisst wie man das macht dann such mit google  :Wink: 

greetz
adme

----------


## Mr.Smith

Ah .. hmmm .... oki .. jetzt funzelt es ...

Danke  :Smilie: 

Ähmm .. SmartFTP ist mein FTP-Client *fg*

----------

